# Wrestling:RIP Wahoo McDaniel



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Legendary WCW star Wahoo McDaniels has passed on. As a kid, I used to love watching Wahoo. It's a shame to see him pass on. Rest in peace!

Long live the king of the Indian Strap Match!!!

Full Story


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks for posting this article. I didn't know Wahoo was this ill! I remember him from the 80's with Roddy Piper and Sgt Slaughter and so forth. Met him once at the Coliseum in Phoenix in the mid 80's with Paul Orndorff. I never saw Wahoo as a football player. Rest in peace!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I will miss him. The last WCW National Champion.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Brings back old memories......I never will forget being a kid and seeing Johnny Powers wrestle Dick"The Bulldog "Brower.

Anyone remember:
Ernie Ladd
BoBo Brazil
Panparo Firpo
The Love Brothers, Hartford and Reginald
The Sheik


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Wo! I'm not that old. I've heard of Ernie. Met the Iron Sheik once. Is that the Sheik? That white robe. Scary face. Scared a teenager too.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

hehe....I am reaching way back into wrestling.

Ernie Ladd used to be a proffesional football player If im not mistaken.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Yup ... Ernie Ladd played for the San Diego Chargers

Here's some great wrestling names:

Rocky Hamilton (The Missouri Mauler)
Doug Gilbert
Billy Robinson
Texas Bob Geigle 
The Hollywood Blondes (with sir Oliver Humperdink)
Ox Baker
Rene Goulet

and yes there was another Sheik in addition to the Iron sheik


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for the info Scot, It's been bugging me wondering what team Ernie Ladd played for.

Out of your list, these are the only 2 I recognize.
Ox Baker 
Rene Goulet


----------

